# Bulletproof Elk



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well no sh*t....wonder how much $$$ these grad students arranged to fund their study that as elk get older they get better at avoiding hunters?!

Why do you think I love shooting calves?! They DUMB (and tasty...and easier to pack out...fine, calves are SUPER difficult to hunt and nobody else should even try as y'all ain't got the skills)

http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...ly-bulletproof-as-they-learn-to-avoid-hunters


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ha ha that was a good read. There were some pretty earth-shattering points that were "discovered."


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

"This just in, the "bulletproof elk" grad students seeking funding for their next project to discover why fish are wet when you catch them. To contribute to the research, send payment to...."


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Why do you think I love shooting calves?! They DUMB (and tasty...and easier to pack out...fine, calves are SUPER difficult to hunt and nobody else should even try as y'all ain't got the skills)


Oh yea! This was hands down the best elk I ever ate.

















-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm burning my 4 points on an antlerless elk tag this year. Think I'm gonna have to put that tag on a lil wapiti. Try some of this rocky mountain veal you guys are always raving about.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Oh yea! This was hands down the best elk I ever ate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you are very proficient at the 4-wheeler trick, but be honest, did you use the trick on that little thing up or did you just pick it up and throw it on?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff, step 1 is to wipe the milk of it's snout. Then pick it up and place it on the wheeler


----------

